# TURN SIGNAL



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

Does anyone know what type of bulbs i need to make my turn signals blue for a 96 sentra (b14) and does anyone have pics?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

when you go to autozone tell them exactly what you need (IE: front turn signal, rear turn signal) and they can look it up on the computer for you.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

1156 is the bulb you're looking for


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

My turn signal bulbs with crystal clear corners and headlights


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

^looks really good... i'd take off my orange cap but wouldn't wanna mess with $80 corners


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> ^looks really good... i'd take off my orange cap but wouldn't wanna mess with $80 corners


Its not too hard. I am definitely not an auto genius or anythign (im 16) and i did it with no problems. I put it in the oven on 300 for about 5 minutes then started prying.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Actually I bought them from ebay like that. The guy had the orange caps professionally removed from clearcorners.com. That's an old pic, I replaced them with bulbs that's even more blue.


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

*back*

anyone have blue bulbs in their back turnsignals? and if so do u have a pic?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

blue wouldn't work well unless you had clear housings in your blinkers (like the se-ls)

yellow + blue = BUTTUGLY


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

you might also want to check the legality of doing that first.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

Insert car I drive here said:


> you might also want to check the legality of doing that first.


No doubt! I'm not sure if it's federal, or state based, but civilian passenger vehicles are supposed to only have red, orange/yellow and white lights on them. Especially for the directionals. May find some blue and red lights behind you if you're not careful. 

*Zorak Out. *


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I thought I would be getting pulled over for my turn signals being blue cuz cops in my town have nothing better else to do, but it hasn't happened yet. And yes it is illegal to have blue turns and/or bulbs for that matter


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

get the silverstars. They look blue, but they blink amber. Downside to them, they will run you $20 for a pair.


----------

